# Quacking Hedgehog?



## rocklynn17 (Oct 8, 2016)

There have been a couple of occasions where I have heard my hedgehog do something that I can only describe as quacking. The first time it happened I had no idea it was even her, and being the little kid I am on the inside I was too scared to check. But today, it happened again and I checked it out. She was making the weird quack noise and I have no idea why. I checked how she looked, she doesn't appear to be injured in any way. I haven't changed her food or anything. Her temperature is okay, she seems to be perfectly healthy. So... why on earth is she making this noise? She sounds rather distressed when she's doing it. I'm worried for my hedgie baby, why she do a quack?


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

If you mean the scream of death, sometimes they do it for weird reasons.


----------



## jillianesiems (Jun 30, 2017)

Omg I am so happy I found this. One time I was in the other room and I heard quacking. I thought it was my hedgie, but he was asleep. I have no idea why he did it.


----------



## Goblet (Jun 20, 2020)

My hedgehog does this everytime he poos or pees. Strange...


----------



## macymae (Jul 20, 2016)

omg I have never heard the "quack" and I really want to now &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Does it sound like this


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ria said:


> Does it sound like this


Omg whysss that so cute!


----------

